# A Return To My Youth.



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

One of the gun's I started out squirrel shooting with on the estate my Grandfather was the Head Gardener was an Army and Navy hammer gun. I shot hundreds of squirrels with it. My best friend has for years been saying I have the perfect shotgun for you! So while at Julian's this weekend I had a look at it and he was right.

Its a Vicker's of Sheffield, England finished in Italy. 12g 28in barrels choked 1/2 and 1/4, around the 1940's or earlier . Its now on loan full time!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Beautiful looking firearm, I would borrow my Uncle's double barrel when I started duck hunting, loved it.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks Rick.

I'm thinking of striping the stock and forend down and oiling it.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Beautiful gun Matt. I love the detail done to the metal. You don't see too many of the hammer guns still being put to use out there. Sad because that's what they were built to do. Congrats on a great gun !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm looking forward to putting it to good use!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I wouldn't touch a thing, every knick, scratch and dent tells a story. Besides, from here, it looks to be in great shape.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Maybe Jim, not sure yet.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I can see a walk round for a few hours tomorrow to see it the rabbits, pigeons and squirrels want to play!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

She is a beauty.... I'm with Jim I wouldn't touch the stock unless it is really banged up to the point of allowing moisture to penetrate the wood.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks Don.

I just think the wood would come up a treat if I took the nasty varnish off and oiled it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah, that varnish is a bit worn. You'll have to post pics of the finished piece though


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Sweet looking double Matt! I love those old side by sides.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

A Beauty Thanks for sharing-----sb


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks Tony and Skip.

I might just do it Don, a little project over Christmas.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I shot a few clays today and it swings lovely. Needs new springs as there were a few misfires but a great old gun to use.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Really nice gun Matt. Todays guns just dont have the character of guns from years past. Everything today is just so mass produced.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you Rodney.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

That a real beauty, reminds me of my dads over and under 20ga to a degree. He used to buy only Eley ammunition and they were also my favorite shells as well. have you used any Eleys yourself? They back in the sixties were IMO better than what was available as far as U.S made shotshells of the time. Havent shot them since way back then and recently Ive looked and even the finer gun shops around here dont have them. I think Cabelas does but after shipping etc..I might as well use whats available locally.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I only shoot Eley!


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous sir. Always wanted to own an over & under with scroll work all over so I can appreciate something like this that is so beautiful. Youre lucky sir


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> I only shoot Eley!


How much does a box go for there?


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Really good looking gun. Congrats on your new gun.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> How much does a box go for there?


Around $10's.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thats a dang good price actually! If you would take a picture of one of the shells where it can be read as well, maybe even have the box in it as well. Just would like to see if they look the same as I remember--I probably could go online and possibly find one to look at, but it wouldnt be as good as what you could do I'm sure. Thanks!


----------

